# Almost finished last years 10 point (Maryland deer)



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

Just needs finish work and hes ready for the wall


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

What a beauty ,nice work!


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice looking pedestal mount .


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Wow, he's a beauty! Nice work. What part of Maryland did he come from?


----------



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

Crayfish... He came from Frederick Md


----------



## pullthestring (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Buck Knife


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

looks good. Its nice to be able to take the animal and preserve him also. Good work!


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice, congrats, Looks Good!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good!!! Nice buck!!


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

great buck


----------



## snowhill (Apr 11, 2009)

nice looking deer


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice work


----------

